# Wood - Upper Rio Grande Box



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the section below the Rio Grande Reservoir.

About half way into the canyon itself, there is a river wide strainer. The first photo is of a river wide hole - which is clean, but right above the drop with the river wide strainer. You have time to pull over, but I would worry that if you had a swimmer they would go into the strainer - the second photo. 

There is another river wide strainer (log - jam like) not too far past this. Easy to see from upstream. In a kayak you can skirt it on far left - but you need to be in control.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting. What was the flow in these photos?


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

What's it look like above the reservoir? Plannin a trip to run the upper section, the gorge above the reservoir. I was thinkin maybe the 1st or 2nd week of July, but might have to get down there sooner if flows are good?


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

The gauge at 30 Mile Bridge was between 800 and 900 cfs. 
I didn't look at anything above the reservoir - sorry. 
Absolutely beautiful day!


----------

